# Wago 750-352 Stromversorgung



## Hölligma (4 April 2022)

Moin,

kurze Frage, welches Netzteil ist zu empfehlen, um den WAGO 750-352 zu versorgen, also 24 V schon klar, nur ich dachte erst, dass das mit dem 750-601 Modul funktioniert, aber wie kommt da die Netzspannung von 230 V dran? Ich sehe da keine Anschlüsse?

Sorry für die echt dumme Frage, aber ich bin, was das betrifft absoluter Anfänger.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen, Danke!


----------



## dingo (4 April 2022)

Die 750-601 ist eine 24VDC Potential- Einspeisung (kein Netzteil!), diese versogt nachfolgende Leistungskontakte.
Hier wird 24VDC angeklemmt, somit kann über die Sicherung die nachfolgende Feldebene versorgt werden.


----------



## .:WAGO::0103669:. (4 April 2022)

Hallo Hölligma,

wie dingo schon richtig erklärt hat, handelt es sich um eine Potentialeinspeisung, welche 24V nach rechts in die Leistungskontakte einspeist.
Um den Feldbuskoppler 750-352 versorgen zu können, ist ein 24V Netzteil Notwendig. Die Stromaufnahme des Kopplers beläuft sich auf 280mA.
Hier könnte beispielsweise ein für den Verteileinbau konzipiertes Netzteil 787-1012 eingesetzt werden. Dies hat genug Leistung um noch weitere Komponenten versorgen zu können.


----------



## Hölligma (4 April 2022)

.:WAGO::0103669:. schrieb:


> Hallo Hölligma,
> 
> wie dingo schon richtig erklärt hat, handelt es sich um eine Potentialeinspeisung, welche 24V nach rechts in die Leistungskontakte einspeist.
> Um den Feldbuskoppler 750-352 versorgen zu können, ist ein 24V Netzteil Notwendig. Die Stromaufnahme des Kopplers beläuft sich auf 280W.
> Hier könnte beispielsweise ein für den Verteileinbau konzipiertes Netzteil 787-1012 eingesetzt werden. Dies hat genug Leistung um noch weitere Komponenten versorgen zu können.



Danke, die kosten gebraucht auch noch so um die 80 €, gibt es da noch eine etwas günstigere Alternative auf dem gebrauchten Markt?

Sicher das die 280 W liefert, dort steht Output 24 V DC und 2.5 A, das wären ja 'nur' 60 W.


----------



## rlw (4 April 2022)

.:WAGO::0103669:. schrieb:


> Hallo Hölligma,
> 
> wie dingo schon richtig erklärt hat, handelt es sich um eine Potentialeinspeisung, welche 24V nach rechts in die Leistungskontakte einspeist.
> Um den Feldbuskoppler 750-352 versorgen zu können, ist ein 24V Netzteil Notwendig. Die Stromaufnahme des Kopplers beläuft sich auf* 280W.*
> Hier könnte beispielsweise ein für den Verteileinbau konzipiertes Netzteil 787-1012 eingesetzt werden. Dies hat genug Leistung um noch weitere Komponenten versorgen zu können.



Hallo WAGO,

Hier sind dir ein paar Zahlen durcheinander geraten. Der Koppler nimmt 280mA auf und das Netzteil kann 60W liefern.

Hier die Datenblätter zu euren Komponenten

gruß rlw


----------



## Hölligma (4 April 2022)

Habe jetzt eines für 60 € gekauft, sollte von der Leistung her dennoch passen, wenn man keine größeren Lasten hat, oder?

Dann wollte ich noch fragen, wie viele Geräte kann ich mit dem WAGO 750-352 insgesamt ansteuern?


----------



## Hölligma (4 April 2022)

.:WAGO::0103669:. schrieb:


> Hallo Hölligma,
> 
> wie dingo schon richtig erklärt hat, handelt es sich um eine Potentialeinspeisung, welche 24V nach rechts in die Leistungskontakte einspeist.
> Um den Feldbuskoppler 750-352 versorgen zu können, ist ein 24V Netzteil Notwendig. Die Stromaufnahme des Kopplers beläuft sich auf 280W.
> Hier könnte beispielsweise ein für den Verteileinbau konzipiertes Netzteil 787-1012 eingesetzt werden. Dies hat genug Leistung um noch weitere Komponenten versorgen zu können.



Wie wird der 750-352 an das Netzteil angeschlossen? Wird die Potentialeinspeisung dann parallel zur 750-352 an das Netzteil angeklemmt? Kann mir das bitte noch jemand erklären, Danke!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 April 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> Wie wird der 750-352 an das Netzteil angeschlossen?





Sollte doch eine lösbare Aufgabe sein ( für dich ) 🤔


----------



## Hölligma (4 April 2022)

Top Danke, jetzt sehe ich es, Versorgung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 April 2022)

Hölligma schrieb:


> Top Danke, jetzt sehe ich es, Versorgung.


Da hätte man auch selber nicht drauf kommen können 😉


----------



## Hölligma (4 April 2022)

Hast recht, ich bin nur schon so aufgeregt und freue mich es in Betrieb nehmen zu 'können'. Also über die Pyhton Skripte, die ich mir angesehen hab^^

Hab außer Raspberry Pi Hardware technisch noch nicht so viel gemacht, will mich nur absichern ;-)


----------



## Hölligma (5 April 2022)

Das war auch so ein Bild, was mich etwas irritiert hat. "und bei Bedarf zusätzlich über die Potentialeinspeiseklemmen mit Busnetzteil (750-613)" Was ist mit Bedarf gemeint und soll hier die Spannung von der Versorgung der 352 zur 613? 

Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, die Versorgung der Module läuft über den BUS?

S. 24 Handbuch für den 750-352


----------



## .:WAGO::0103669:. (5 April 2022)

Guten Morgen,

Da ist mir anscheinend ein Fehler unterlaufen. Richtig ist natürlich 280mA, danke für die Korrektur!

eine Systemeinspeisung 750-613 ist erst dann notwendig, wenn der K-Busstrom des Internen Bussystems nicht mehr ausreicht.
In diesem Fall hat der Feldbuskoppler 700mA für die Angeschlossenen Module zur Verfügung. Sollte dies durch viele intelligente Module ausgeschöpft sein, so kann mit einer 750-613, 2000mA zusätzlich nach Rechts zur Versorgung der Module eingespeist werden.


Wie ist dein Feldbusknoten aufgebaut?


----------

